# Need to plow apartment complex- owner



## Charlie7 (Sep 15, 2007)

I am trying to figure out the best way to plow a small apartment complex. I am a general contractor and I have a Bobcat 763, so the best bet is for me to use the machine I have. The greatest challenge is the large number of driveways that end in garages, so pulling the snow back will be an issue. I was considering a snow bucket, which could double as a garbage/ scrap bucket in summer. Should I also consider a plow attachment? Or a box? This will be really the only plowing job I have to do, except for my personal residence, so I don't think it worthwhile to put a plow on my Chevy 1500 4x4.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

In all honesty - the best bet is to hire a good plow contractor with a back blade. The next best would be to put a snow plow attachment on that 763. I just checked the price of a hydraulic skidsteer attachment about a week ago - 7' is around $3500. You could get pretty close and backblade; but you'd still either shovel in front of the garage doors or run the risk of sliding into them. The worst would be to try to "plow" with a bucket attachment. Very slow since you only go a few feet and get a full bucket which then needs to be hauled off and dumped. It also does a poor job and you're always driving over unplowed snow and packing it down which becomes impossible to scrape up. Besides the likelihood of damaging a garage door trying to get close scooping up snow. Is your 763 enclosed and heated? It gets real cold at 5:00 AM after a few minutes.


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Charlie7;403865 said:


> I am trying to figure out the best way to plow a small apartment complex. I am a general contractor and I have a Bobcat 763, so the best bet is for me to use the machine I have. The greatest challenge is the large number of driveways that end in garages, so pulling the snow back will be an issue. I was considering a snow bucket, which could double as a garbage/ scrap bucket in summer. Should I also consider a plow attachment? Or a box? This will be really the only plowing job I have to do, except for my personal residence, so I don't think it worthwhile to put a plow on my Chevy 1500 4x4.


You could get a Sno way with down pressure to back drag those driveways works great on a 1500. But to use a Bob cat like Mick said it is VERY slow scoop then dump we used one last year with out a inclosed cab it was freezing cold and to top it off the snow kept falling down in the floor where the pedals were and you had to clean it out every hour what a pain in the neck.

RCGM
Brad


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

Charlie7,

Go to the Avalanche web site http://www.avalancheplow.com/products_skidsteer.php. They make a box plow with an optional pull back option for a skid steer.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I think the Bobcat is the perfect tool for the job. Yes a heated cab would be an asset, but how big is the lot. Plowing with a bucket is very slow but is good for back dragging. A small pusher blade would be the answer IMO because you can change very easy back to the bucket. You have the machine, so use it. It will be very good IMO compared to the 1500 and if you don't have a cab you can eventually buy one with the money you saved plowing your own lot.


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

With regard to an enclosed cab, it would be great to have a heated cab.....but if its out of reach from the $ perspective, build yourself an enclosure or buy one of those plastic ones from Northern Tool. 

I built a cheap one out of thin plexiglass, and a few pieces of J channel, and the only time I'm not happy is when its a freezing rain episode. Its not the prettiest thing but I'm dry and relatively warm. I just put the door on some hinges and use magnetic catches to keep it closed. The only drawback is that you have to have the loader arms down to open the door.

Snowing lightly or even moderately are fine even without a windshield wiper. Without having a lot of heat inside it doesnt really get fogged up, and, just the motion of the machine keeps the show from piling up. Just dress for the cold and as long as you stay out of the wind, you're fine. 

Just don't do the open cab routine....its just not necessary and you'll suffer like crazy for nothing. I spent just north of $100 to make one, and I thing the plastic ones are close to that. See the Northern tool site for more info. And, moving snow with the skid can be a lot of fun...one word of caution though...last year I spent about an hour shoveling out another guy who thoght that his skid could just back through that pile of snow...he hung it up on the belly and it looked like some messed up robot trying to get itself off the pile.

Just remember that when its 3 AM and there's nobody there but you....the ground clearance stinks and unlike dirt where you can bulldoze through, once you start slipping on snow, you're pretty much done if the wheels start to come off the ground.


----------



## SuperPlow Guy (Jul 8, 2007)

*Alternative To SkidSteer*

Why not stay warm an cosy in the cab of your truck. Our rearmount plow is exceptional for the type of plowing you are talking about...Check us out.
www.superplow.com
:waving:


----------



## nlevisme (Nov 21, 2007)

I have been plowing for 10 years with my 763, both paid and not paid. When I first started, I wore a full face motorcycle helmet. But I got tired of that routine quickly and purchased a glass cab enclosure. I don't have a heater, but as long as I'm bundled up, I have never gotten too cold. 

I plow strictly with a bucket. I am very adapt at pulling the drifts back from garage doors. I have a 7' blade, but I rarely use it. I prefer the line of site that the lower profile bucket gives me. The bucket method is a bit slower than a blade, but not enough to make a huge difference IMHO.


----------



## Beater_K20 (Nov 27, 2007)

alot of the complexes around here use Jeeps and other small vehicles to get into those tight places. its not uncommon to see a Jeep edging out a lot, and then fullsize trucks, or small loaders carrying off what they push out of the tight spots.


----------

